# Labor aids?



## Hannahboo

What are you lady's taking and where do you get it? 
I'm still only 24 weeks but I want to go ahead and get what I'm going to use and I'm not sure where all to get it. 
I already have epo capsules and I know I'm going to get some red raspberry leaf tea but I'm not sure where from.


----------



## RaspberryK

Nothing, never took a thing. Prepare your mind sweetie x


----------



## NDH

I drank a lovely pregnancy tea made by a local doula who sources organic herbs as locally as possible which is so nourishing and yummy.
But other than just eating well and maintaining moderate activity levels I don't do anything to physically prepare. Our bodies are amazingly capable just as they are, its our minds that need convincing.
As Raspberry said, I would just work on mental preparation. birth affirmation colouring books and banners are what I focused on - filling my mind with positive images and thoughts to counteract a lifetime of conditioning that birth ispainful and scary.


----------



## PitaKat

I took RLT that i bought from a local health food store, epo, and dates that i bought from the grocery store. I ate 6-8 dates a day. As for preparing my mind, i read Ina May's guide to childbirth.


----------

